# rough feeling during idle?



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone with a D40 frontier notice that, when warm and idling, the frontier's idle will dip ever so slightly and you can "feel" a slight bit of roughness, particularly through the floorboards/pedals?

I have a digital gauge and I notice the idle hanging out around 630, but when it "Feels rough" it dips around 580 rpms, then goes back to 630ish...

Its probably nothing, but i get so paranoid about my baby


----------



## lf82me (Jul 31, 2006)

avenger said:


> Anyone with a D40 frontier notice that, when warm and idling, the frontier's idle will dip ever so slightly and you can "feel" a slight bit of roughness, particularly through the floorboards/pedals?
> 
> I have a digital gauge and I notice the idle hanging out around 630, but when it "Feels rough" it dips around 580 rpms, then goes back to 630ish...
> 
> Its probably nothing, but i get so paranoid about my baby


Yep, I've noticed the exact same thing. In the early days of owning it I first checked to see
if 1) the A/C might've been on, or, 2) the front defrost(which, unfortunately, defaults to
kick on the A/C compressor automatically. I think I'm capable of doing the same manually, thank
you.)

For my first visit to my mechanic with the truck I had him check out this periodic drop in
RPM's at idle, but came back without much concern for it.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

yeah, according to the service manual it's within spec (625 +/-50)... thanks  at least someone else notices it


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mine does it periodically. Doesn't seem to hurt anything much, I think the ECU is trying something new....and then it reverts back. Well thats my theory anyway.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

had the same problem once at about 500 miles on my 05 and haven't noticed it since


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

mine does it all the time. i think i am going to try the "relearn idle" things in the manual and go from there...


----------



## cdemetri (Aug 16, 2006)

I feel a slight vibration at idle and I can feel it through the seat. It happens when the motor is warm sitting a stop light.


----------



## attila47 (Sep 12, 2006)

*vibration-not from beach boys*



cdemetri said:


> I feel a slight vibration at idle and I can feel it through the seat. It happens when the motor is warm sitting a stop light.


Hello cdemetri and everybody else,
Same here. First noticed after 5 months. Dealer called tech-support, they say it is normal.
-It is a 2005 LE KC, BOUGHT MARCH 4 2006, HAS 2900 MILES ON IT.- I think it is not, because the first 5 months was no vibration!!
This is my third NISSAN truck. One with 4,
the second with the 6 cylinder engine. None of them vibrated.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Avenger, does it happen when the AC is on.......? When im sitting and idleing, the compressor and electric fans will kick on and off. The added electrical and mechanical load on the engine kills the rpms for a second or two until the ECU compesates for the load.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

happens to me too. happens when the ac compressor is on but it is pretty consistent. everytime i pull up to a light it will do it intermittently until i start moving again. i dont notice it with the ac off though.


----------



## attila47 (Sep 12, 2006)

*vibration-not from beach boys*

The full story:
Started to listen after the first vibration.... My baby vibrates... I want to know why?
Nothing for couple of days, then here again... then more often... then every time I stopped..
Go to the dealer- nothing wrong they say-.... diagnostic show everything within specifications.....then something started to rattle under the dash in the driver side...back to the dealer...yes, something wrong... they find the steering shaft assembly and cover
is rattling...they replaced both... (hm... I thought you try to find the source of the vibration first???...) now I have a quiet vibration again...back to the dealer again...they trying...they
started up two new truck... both vibrated... but far less then mine... they called tech-support and follow they advice...disconnect everything electrical (A/C CLUTCH,-LIGHTS, POWER-LOCKS-WINDOWS, etc.......no vibration...put it back together and telling me, it is normal... I'm OK with the engine vibration as long as it is stays in the engine bay....They advised me to call NISSAN and I did. Region rep will call me back... The guys who replied are correct about the cause of the vibration. 
Now wait and see what the rep has to say and go from there....


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> Avenger, does it happen when the AC is on.......? When im sitting and idleing, the compressor and electric fans will kick on and off. The added electrical and mechanical load on the engine kills the rpms for a second or two until the ECU compesates for the load.


no, it's not the compressor... all accesories are off


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

I've noticed it too with all accesories off... been doing it since new, and hasn't seemed to bother anything... My guess is that there will be an ECU reflash availiable on the consulII to smooth it out...


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I don't have a problem with the idle dipping, but I do have a strong vibration and low rattling sound coming from somewhere in the front of the truck. Mine has just started doing this in the past couple of weeks. It started about 3 months after I installed my Volant CAI. I am not sure if there is something with that transition that started it or something else.

It does it with the air conditioner on or off. I am sure if I take it into the dealership they will tell me that the Volant CAI is cusing the problem. My truck idles between 650 rpm and 675 rpm.

OkieScot


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

Gerald said:


> I don't have a problem with the idle dipping, but I do have a strong vibration and low rattling sound coming from somewhere in the front of the truck. Mine has just started doing this in the past couple of weeks. It started about 3 months after I installed my Volant CAI. I am not sure if there is something with that transition that started it or something else.
> 
> It does it with the air conditioner on or off. I am sure if I take it into the dealership they will tell me that the Volant CAI is cusing the problem. My truck idles between 650 rpm and 675 rpm.
> 
> OkieScot


same here, i am afraid they'll just blame it on the intake


----------



## martin (Sep 22, 2006)

I've had this problem since day one on my 2005 nismo. The idle has been re-learned and the dealer has also replaced many items under the direction of Nissan Canada including motor mounts and muffler hanger/bushings. Sometimes it idles barely over 500 rpm. It idles smoother and higher if the side mirror defrost is turned on and/or the headlights are turned on. This may be because the engine parameters are changed (idle speed/timing/mixture?) when these loads are turned on. I am assuming this because the manual indicates an input into the ecm when these loads are turned on.

If anyone else is experiencing this please post, the more people complaing the sooner this could be resolved. A rough idle on a six cylnder is not acceptable. My old 4 worn out 4 cylinder idled smoother with the A.C. on.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Just for the heck of it, try checking your battery connections for looseness and corrosion. Todays ecm's are very sensitive. Especially when many sensors work in millivolts. Also check the frame ground for looseness and corrosion. It could be enough to cause intermittent issues, but not enough to set a code. If you add on any electrical accessories it has to go through to the frame ground and not the battery, due to the alternator being variable voltage. It won't be able to sense the load and could cause an intermittent ecm communication issue.


----------



## martin (Sep 22, 2006)

Gave the grounds a tweak but still have rough idle. Thanks very much for the suggestion, its the first one that really made any sense.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't know what you mean by tweak, But if you did'nt undo the nut and inspect and clean every eyelet you should. Also wire brush the post, reinstall the wires, spray some WD 40 on them and try it again. Do the same to your battery posts. Check all your connections on your sensors to make sure they are tight. Check for a possible vaccum leak. Have your battery load tested and check specific gravity of each cell if you can. Check all your relays and fuses too for looseness. I wish I could scope out your ignition system. It's possible one of your coils may be breaking down, even a spark plug. Oh well, we tried. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Just reread your initial complaint. Funny that it smooths out by running some accessories or headlamps. Check your alternator output wire, see that its clean and tight. Check all other connections on the alternator too. Then if you can, check all your ecm plugs and connections. Look for tightness of plugs, disconnect the connection plugs and look for bent pins inside. Make sure your alternator is charging properly. Check your starter connections for cleaness and tightness. You are also very correct about the ecm. All your commands, turn signal, pwr windows etc, are processed through the ecm. Hope this helps.


----------



## martin (Sep 22, 2006)

All I did was check for tightness. I am dropping it off Tuesday because the dealership wants to investigate things further. If I am totally out of options I will continue with your great suggestions. 

Is there an easy way to check for vacuum leaks?


----------



## attila47 (Sep 12, 2006)

*vibration-not from beach boys*

mine is back to the dealer -per nissan rep- 
i recommend to you to also call nissan -the numbers is in the owners manual-


----------



## martin (Sep 22, 2006)

My rough idle seems to be resolved. The dealer performed an "idle air volume learn" procedure. My idle is much higher now, between 650 - 700 rpm. 

I do find this remedy a little suspicious though because this procedure was the first thing they tried way back when and it made no difference. I wonder if they are telling me everything....

I do have one more issue. I hear a ping or rattle sound around 2100 rpm when applying very light throttle while driving if I have my passenger window open. I can duplicate this sound if I hold the brakes and rev the engine to around 2100 rpm. I have had the intake manifold replaced as per tsb but I notice there is another tsb for a pinging sound that involves replacing the exhaust manifold. Anybody had this symptom or had the manifold replaced?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

No ping, but I did have the idle air learn performed. Made a good bit of difference. Also had intake manifold work done, just the gaskets and seals though. As far as your suspicions I do recall being told the parts were on B/O... "hmmm" Anyways, truck runs a lot better. I'll listen for the pinging. Thanks, Z


----------



## attila47 (Sep 12, 2006)

*vibrations-not from beach boys*



martin said:


> My rough idle seems to be resolved. The dealer performed an "idle air volume learn" procedure. My idle is much higher now, between 650 - 700 rpm.
> 
> I do find this remedy a little suspicious though because this procedure was the first thing they tried way back when and it made no difference. I wonder if they are telling me everything....
> 
> I do have one more issue. I hear a ping or rattle sound around 2100 rpm when applying very light throttle while driving if I have my passenger window open. I can duplicate this sound if I hold the brakes and rev the engine to around 2100 rpm. I have had the intake manifold replaced as per tsb but I notice there is another tsb for a pinging sound that involves replacing the exhaust manifold. Anybody had this symptom or had the manifold replaced?


would you share your dealer phone numbers with me so my dealer can contact with yours?

my dealer tested the truck the second time...-same results- no problem found and the vibration normal!!!... i think they telling me what nissan wants....
i like my truck and i want to fix it if it is possible...


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

try advancing your timing a little and check for simple engine performance issues.


----------



## martin (Sep 22, 2006)

Attila47,

Here's a link to the dealer

New pacific Nissan


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Glad to hear you got your truck fixed Martin.


----------



## attila47 (Sep 12, 2006)

*vibration-not from beach boys*



martin said:


> Attila47,
> 
> Here's a link to the dealer
> 
> New pacific Nissan



martin, thank you


----------



## attila47 (Sep 12, 2006)

*vibration-not from beach boys*



attila47 said:


> martin, thank you


stopped at different dealer-they opinion is : the vibration is not normal!
no time to leave truck to fix problem. will update...


----------



## attila47 (Sep 12, 2006)

*vibration not from beach boys*



attila47 said:


> stopped at different dealer-they opinion is : the vibration is not normal!
> no time to leave truck to fix problem. will update...


hello martin
my dealer did "idle air volume learn procedure"-did not work- called your dealer- they need your VIN number. if it is to much what I ask-I understand.
attila47


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

martin said:


> My rough idle seems to be resolved. The dealer performed an "idle air volume learn" procedure. My idle is much higher now, between 650 - 700 rpm.
> 
> I do find this remedy a little suspicious though because this procedure was the first thing they tried way back when and it made no difference. I wonder if they are telling me everything....
> 
> I do have one more issue. I hear a ping or rattle sound around 2100 rpm when applying very light throttle while driving if I have my passenger window open. I can duplicate this sound if I hold the brakes and rev the engine to around 2100 rpm. I have had the intake manifold replaced as per tsb but I notice there is another tsb for a pinging sound that involves replacing the exhaust manifold. Anybody had this symptom or had the manifold replaced?


i'll try this tonight, i have the service manual so i'll do the procedure


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

avenger said:


> i'll try this tonight, i have the service manual so i'll do the procedure



I have a 4 cylinder 05 XE and it vibrates too, Im not worried at all and consider it normal.....
the raising the idle thing is a common fix for that problem for many diff makes, we do it on mercedes, not a big deal


----------



## formula (Jun 16, 2006)

Im having same problem with mine, rough idle. Took it to dealer and they said the plugs were gapped wrong, so they re-gapped them. Now it still idles rough and I am getting really crappy MPG, like 13. I use to get 16 and I know my driving habits havent changed that much in the last month. Calling dealer tomorrow to make another appt. They said they checked the "air idle learn" and it was ok. Gonna have them check it again. Any suggestions let me know.


----------



## Blk Spec (Dec 7, 2002)

The people who own the nissan ser spec v are also having this issue. We idle at 550-650 and vibrates and dips. Good luck.


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

The 4.0 is a rough idling engine. if you have the timing advanced 2 deg. and the idle bumpped up about 75rpm it will smooth out. The dealer will have to do this. Also the belt tensioners on those engines fail all the time.


----------



## nocturnaldrive (Sep 27, 2007)

*Solution to rough idle problem*

I have an 05 2wd LE CC. I also had a rough idle problem. I first thought it was caused by all the electronic equipment or possibly my K&N CAI I put on. But I was reading through some trouble shooting text books from my college classes and got the idea to tighten my drive belt. I put a little more than a quarter turn in the tensioner then drove the truck around for the rest of the day as I normally would and it was GONE!


----------



## FuzzyRag (Jul 13, 2005)

My truck's doing the same thing, not had a chance to bring it back.


----------

